# Kill'n the Kings



## spurrs and racks (Sep 26, 2017)

at Navarre beach pier.

Cigs from surf to the end of the pier.

s&r


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 26, 2017)

I saw they were smashing them today. They need to slide over to PCB next week.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 26, 2017)

*my mother is 80 yrs old*

she caught two Monday and got cut off 7 or 8 times.....

she caught 6 "axe handle" Spanish .....

all in 4 hrs.

She told me she caught cigs, threadfin, baby bonito and hardtails. She caught her kings on cigs but she said he threw a baby bobo and when it hit the water it was instantly sky rocketed on. said she threw one thread fin and it made exactly one circle before it was blown up.

I am just glad the good lord let her have one more day of doing what she has learned to love. The bottom line is you never get tired of watching kings eat.

s&r


----------



## campboy (Sep 26, 2017)

spurrs and racks said:


> she caught two Monday and got cut off 7 or 8 times.....
> 
> she caught 6 "axe handle" Spanish .....
> 
> ...



That's awesome!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 26, 2017)

spurrs and racks said:


> she caught two Monday and got cut off 7 or 8 times.....
> 
> she caught 6 "axe handle" Spanish .....
> 
> ...



That is very cool!


----------



## wildlands (Sep 26, 2017)

Father in law has been down in Navarre for over a week now and will stay until Oct 20th. Fishing every morning and evening off the pier so you will probably see him Spurrs and racks.  He has been wearing the Spanish out. He caught over 100 fish the first 4 days down there. Not all keepers but defiantly some nice ones, gives everything away. Have not spoken to him today but he also caught some Baby Bonita and keep them to throw for Kings today. Can not miss him he is an amputee, see him say hi.


----------

